# Here are pics of my spilo or maculatus



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

.....


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

nice coloring on him


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

why couldnt mine be that yellow!?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

......


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> ....


nice pics, wrong forum. i think this pic is the best because it has more quality and promotes the shiny scale on the critter. keep em coming


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Spilo because of the rediness IMO, my macs have no red at all. I might be wrong.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you all


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

He's freekin nice!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Cool looking pics!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i love it!!!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

That is 1 nice ass P


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice BaNNa Spilo heh


----------



## EVERY_NAME_WAS_TAKEN (Oct 22, 2003)

Thats a wicked fish, it looks exactly like mine. I think its a spilo because there is clear past the black line on the tail. Nice though!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool pics, I want to get one soon.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Have you learned nothing in the 8 months you have been a member eric









Moved to pics forum..


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

very sweet fish... let us know if it is spilo or mac!!!









Oburi


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Have you learned nothing in the 8 months you have been a member eric :laugh:
> 
> Moved to pics forum..


 Im a slow learner


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just got 2 of them really sweet and they are defintly spilo cf's


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice fish and pics


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice yellow on that spilo..does he kick the bejesus out of the eartheaters?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

spilocf and a nice one might i add


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

nice fish I just got one like it from ash they are bad


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you all again!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

NICE FISH!!....man those colors are amazing...i gotta get one of thoseeeee!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the pic with the flash is amazing. beautiful fish you have there. nice finnage.

Joe


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

who or where did you get it from???


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well it orginally came from ASH but the person who sold it me needed more space so i picked it up from him since everyone says these guys are killers and i ave it a try.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Beautiful P...congrats...







!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Eric, what big is he?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice P...i think itz a maculatus


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

the maculatus is around 3-4"


----------

